

Startup Economics - mcarvin
http://www.smartasset.com/infographic/startup

======
aggronn
As a former economics major, it pains me to have my lost love's name used to
describe mundane finance calculations. My liberal arts education be damned; I
know nothing of this madness!

~~~
rayiner
Economics is a bunch of crap. Sorry you wasted time studying it, bro.

~~~
aggronn
What?

------
francov88
Wicked app and calculator. Very nice design guys!

------
lzell
Another: <http://www.foundersfund.com/termsheet>

------
FootballMuse
Broken with very large numbers, i.e. ~1,000,000,000 funding. :)

------
abbasmehdi
Thank god for this (coming from Excel)

~~~
001sky
As a general rule, I would be wary of this comment. When the time comes to do
your math, use excel. If you're just out of napkins at the bar...GTG. Don't
rely on a web app, though for more. [1]

[1] That's not an observation about this submission, its just horses for
courses.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Just for quick and dirty calculations, not betting the farm on it. Thanks for
the cautionary message though.

------
vj44
As always, great job smartasset!

------
CoachRufus87
No 'exit' without 'funding'?

~~~
mcarvin
We should have thought of this. We will get this incorporated, until then:
without funding you simply need to multiply the exit value by your starting %
ownership less dilution from employees (good approximation).

------
dakrisht
This is great

